# Possible Temptation For Roger..



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

This float anyone's boat?

*Formex 4Speed TS 375 Chrono-Tacho Quartz *










Swiss ETA 251 Quartz movement, Chronograph functions measuring 1/10th second, 60 seconds and 30 minutes. Average Speed Tachymeter, specific to Formex watches.

Loadsa notes though. About Â£800 odd in fact









Anyone owned a Formex watch? They are a Swiss based watchmaker and I have been to the website but dont recall ever hearing of them before.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't think I'd want it for Â£80


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Not too bad, but not keen on the colour or the price. Like the Allen screws tho.......

Anyone know why we dont see more of Xemex watches?

Roger


----------

